# I hate to choose!



## jani

So basically i have been fighting inner mental battle for months now. 
I love music and there is so much i would like to do/become
I want to become a virtuoso guitarist/ play in a band write songs
I also would like to become a concert pianist ( i have very minimal skills on keys now).
I would also like to become a great composer!
The problem is not the lack of inspiration its the time!
I don't have time to do all that stuff, also i am almost 20 so even if i start hardcore piano training there is a very very small change of me becoming a concert pianist .

Have you faced this kinda problem and if you have , how did you get over it?


----------



## kv466

Wow,...I've actually faced this exact dilemma with the same instruments and aspirations...I can't say I didn't have the time, though...there were a series of choices I made throughout life that led me to keep doing what I like the most and you, too, will make your own choices...heck, I even chose to leave music almost two years because of the ladies and wanting more time with them...in the end, you will do what you most desire but there is nothing that says you can't do those on your short list...don't worry so much about concert pianist as long as you're at the level of one and are happy with what you achieve...and,...good luck!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Most artists I know in any artistic field were/are obsessed with whatever field of endeavor they are engaged with. There is none of this "I want to be a rock star/pianist/composer/painter" nonsense... they simply *DO*. They continue to write/compose/paint/sculpt... etc... regardless of time constraints and lack of inspiration... or even positive feedback/success... or any other such excuse. They recognize that Picasso was right on the mark when he declared, "Inspiration exists, but it has got to find you working." Most of the artists I know are highly self motivated... driven... persistent. Indeed, I would suspect that with the rare exception of true "genius", these traits are more important than any concept of skill or innate talent.


----------



## jani

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Most artists I know in any artistic field were/are obsessed with whatever field of endeavor they are engaged with. There is none of this "I want to be a rock star/pianist/composer/painter" nonsense... they simply *DO*. They continue to write/compose/paint/sculpt... etc... regardless of time constraints and lack of inspiration... or even positive feedback/success... or any other such excuse. They recognize that Picasso was right on the mark when he declared, "Inspiration exists, but it has got to find you working." Most of the artists I know are highly self motivated... driven... persistent. Indeed, I would suspect that with the rare exception of true "genius", these traits are more important than any concept of skill or innate talent.


I spend 99% of my free time by playing guitar and writing music. There have been people who told me that i should just stop , i also have received lots of positive feed back!
I usually just ignore the comments and continue! 
Of course i feel good if i get some positive feedback, negative feedback don't make me feel bad at all.
Also all those things aim to same thing, learning how to make great music!


----------



## Mephistopheles

I don't think such indecision is nonsense - it's understandable, especially as it all shows that you essentially have a single, obsessive passion for music, and you're just not sure what the greatest outlet for it is! I can't really give you any advice because I don't know you, but the one thing I would say is make sure the indecision doesn't paralyse you. I often find that even if I am genuinely in love with many different things, being spoilt for choice can make me end up doing nothing. Even if you have to pick labels out of a hat, always be doing something.


----------



## Ramako

I was going to do maths, and compose in the background. But then I realised that composing was what I wanted to do and I couldn't just ignore it and let it take second seat like that. I come from a scientific family and there was a lot of pressure to do maths (as much sub-conscious as conscious), but I made my choice. I had a dream to become a (great )composer for years, but now that I have actually decided to do this, the dream has taken more of a back-seat.

Can't help you much, but you'll probably figure it out by yourself over time


----------

